# Autres langages > Python > GUI > [Python 3.X] Comment redimensionner une image?

## Ingeekev

Bonjour,

Alors voil j'utilise python en 3.2 et je 'arrive pas  redimensionner un image... je veux faire cela pour qu'elle s'adapte celons des paramtres mais PIL n'es pas disponible en 3.2...

Merci d'avance de vos rponse

----------


## VinsS

Salut,

PIL a t port  Python 3 sous le nom de Pillow.

https://pillow.readthedocs.org/

----------


## Ingeekev

Ah d'accord j'avais entendu parl de pillow mais je pensais avoir lu qu'il allais jusque la 2.8, je vais de nouveau regarder sa... Sinon j'avais un autre question  propos des dimensions, j'utilise deux commandes :

-.winfo_screenwidth()
-.winfo_screenheight()

qui permet d'avoir les dimensions de l'cran du PC de l'utilisateur, y'aurait-il une commande similaire pour la taille de la fentre qui a t crer : racine0=tkinter.Tk()

De plus est-il possible de mettre un widget sur ou a coter d'une image dans un canvas? j'ai beau essay si j'en met un il a l'air de s'etendre et on ne voit plus l'image...  du coup si le widget est rose ya que du rose

Question annexe: il existe un module comme pygame pour python 3.2 qui permet de faire un lecteur audio en mp3 et en bonus si possible wma? j'avais le module phonon mais aucun tuto dessus...

----------

